# Our new Tiel



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Meet Silverado! She will hopefully pair with our whiteface/pied/pearl male, Mr. Maggie. It has been a long wait but I think they will be perfect for each other. I just hope they think so too! Lol!
She is not tame and has never really been handled, but she is beautiful!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What a beauty and love the name. Hope she will like Mr.Maggie.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

lovely!!! and love that name


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's stunning!


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

Silverado is a cute name. 
He is gorgeous!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

She is a cutie.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

She very very pretty..... hope they like each other


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh she's so pretty!!! just like our gelly!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, what a stunnin' looking girl.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well She is here with us, came last weekend. Settled in but does not like to be handled. A beautiful bird though! I hope to breed her with Mr. Maggie and keep a male and female chick. I hope to pair the hen with a suffused silver, I think that would produce suffused silver pearl pied chicks? Maybe?


----------

